# Struggles and Support > Inspiration and Success >  >  Compliment yourself

## Still Waters

Go on give yourself a compliment.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

It's been 21 days since you posted this, Joker, and I've watched it go on without comment.

You know, guys, part of the problem with us anxiety ridden people, is that we tend to believe others. We believe their views of us are correct. If they say we are "shy, awkward, outcast, isolated, depressed, unworthy, etc" we believe them without question. We worry about what they will say or think. If they accept us, then we are lovable. If they don't, then we believe we are worthless and should be despised. 

When I saw this thread that Joker posted, I knew what would happen. It's nothing against any of us. It's just that we tend to not be our own best friend. We look outward for compliments and get frustrated when/if they don't come. 

So I hope you all follow me in doing this. I hope you all will find the thing that makes you, you. You are all worthy, awesome people and I would love to hear about it. I could go on and compliment each and every one of you, but the healing thing would be for you guys to do it "for you."



My compliment:

I am funny. I'm also a survivor who can accomplish things when I set my mind to it. 

That's 2 compliments. I hope I don't get a big head now.  ::):  



This  :Hug:  is for all of you. 

Please give yourself the worth enough to share something that you know is good about you. 

Cindy

----------


## L

I have achieved *SO* much in the last few years, I am so proud of myself.

----------


## Still Waters

In certain ways,I'm a tough little one -oh and I have quite lovely skin!

----------


## kc1895

I like the way I make myself laugh sometimes.  Although I'm a serious person, I don't always take myself seriously.  While I was driving today, I heard Katy Perry's California Girls song, but I'm not a fan of hers and I would've changed the station.  But instead I busted out singing along and doing a crazy impression and laughing pretty hard at myself.  LA traffic can be enjoyable sometimes.

----------


## VickieKitties

I like the frequency with which I punch people that insult me.

----------


## L

I made a good choice

----------


## nemmm3

I have nice eyes  ::

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I don't hate _everyone._

----------


## ev0ker

subjective, but i make an effort to smell nice all the time.

----------


## L

I have nice hair when I put effort in.

----------


## Misssy

I can get to the gist of it.

----------


## Kirsebaer

I think I'm a good daughter. I don't know that many people who are good friends with their parents. I even give mine foot and back massages when they're tired  :Tongue:

----------


## Arcadia

I made an effort today.

----------


## funnyyface

I have nice teeth

----------


## doosey

I think this is a good thing to do.  We all need to realize that we all have things about us that are good, and we need to acknowledge ourselves!  It is ok to give ourselves a compliment.  Maybe if we did this every day, several times a day, we could possibly increase our self esteem, maybe!

I am friendly, and loving!

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I think I'm an alright dude for the most part. Also, I've thus far managed to avoid drowning in any 3-inch deep puddles of water. Â¬_Â¬

----------


## SmileyFace

I always work hard at what I've got my mind set to. If you want something, go get it. I recently got this way when it comes to dealing with anxiety as well.

----------


## L

Whatever I try to do, I do it with good intentions!

----------


## ev0ker

..at least i've got competent lips. could be worse.

----------


## Koalafan

My hair I guess?  :Tongue:

----------


## Air Caterpillar

I am GREAT at messing up friendships  ::):

----------


## VickieKitties

> I am GREAT at messing up friendships



Hey, me too, high five!  ::

----------


## L

I am really passionate about my work

----------


## SmileyFace

I have been doing fairly well keeping a positive and rational mindset. It's definitely made a huge difference in how I carry myself...  ::):

----------


## minted

I got a job, and even though it's a challenge for me, _i got a job._ Sometimes I feel like I'm attractive and I'm trying to allow myself to believe it/not feel ashamed about it.

----------


## Misssy

I totally deserve something a whole lot better than this

----------


## Florian Kornberger

I have nice clean teeth

----------


## L

I am about to tidy/ clean my room so I am thanking myself in advance lol

----------


## Misssy

I did laundry thank you to me. And I bought a sweater thank you to me

----------


## L

I'm not afraid to dance - I love to dance - I dance good lol

----------


## Member11

I give great hugs.  ::$:

----------


## GunnyHighway

Shiieeeet, your face was pretty damn smooth under that hair. (I can't stop rubbing my face now)

----------


## VickieKitties

This is my third incarnation, I'm a Gothitelle now.

----------


## James

I'm really, really good at taking just about any social situation and making it 1,000 X more awkward.

----------


## L

Every year I grow a little stronger

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Somebody complimented my shirt today. ^_^
We don't have a 'post something good that happened to you' thread so this will have to go here.

----------


## L

> Somebody complimented my shirt today. ^_^
> We don't have a 'post something good that happened to you' thread so this will have to go here.



You should start one  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> You should start one



I may do that  ::):

----------


## L

I can only be me and I like me

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Really impressed with my eating habits lately.

----------


## Arcadia

I look nice with my hair pulled back like this.

----------


## GunnyHighway

After not biking for a months, I managed to bike for well over an hour and I don't have rubber legs. Seems like biking to work is going to be a possibility once the weather gets nicer.

So in closing. Damn legs, you fine.

----------


## Rawr

I can be beautiful without so much makeup.

----------


## Yossarian

I am keeping up with my reading goal so far this year. I set a reading goal the past few years but did not make it. I shortened it a few books from last year to make it more attainable.

----------


## L

I am starting to want to get to know my new house mate and my hands don't shake every time I see him anymore  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I may not have a perfect diet, but I still make a lot of healthy choices and eat healthier than most people I know.

----------


## Keddy

I don't have my anxiety perfectly under control, and it's possible that I never will, but I try to the best of my abilities to help myself through it.
It doesn't matter that I'm a little overweight because I like how I look. And I've been better about pushing myself to eat healthier. 
I have good taste in sneakers.
If there is one thing I can safely and truthfully state about myself, it's that I am a kind and caring person and I always do my best to help other people and show them support and kindness.

----------


## L

I rocked my 50's style today!

----------


## Monowheat

I'm trying hard to improve my thoughts.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I'm proud of myself. At least three days of the week I'm a trainwreck, but my marks are good so far. I feel like that's not going to continue _as_ much as the semester goes on, but still. It's something. And as I've mentioned before, I feel like most people who feel the way I feel when they wake up in the morning wouldn't do half the [BEEP] I force myself to do. So, kudos to me to taking on life and trying new things even when it's absolutely terrifying.  ::

----------


## L

I am proud of myself at the fact that I am not a nervous wreck over starting my new job on monday

----------


## L

Work is going really good - stressful at times but I am doing it well and taking on projects wooooo

----------


## Earthquake

I always have such a good sense of humor, even when I'm at my worst.

----------


## Member11

> I always have such a good sense of humor, even when I'm at my worst.



That is always a good thing to have!  ::):

----------


## Earthquake

> That is always a good thing to have!



Thank you!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

I accepted a compliment and said "thank you" rather than shrug it off. 

That's huge for me.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

> I accepted a compliment and said "thank you" rather than shrug it off. 
> 
> That's huge for me.



That's something I need to learn how to do as well. Whenever I get a compliment I almost always try to downplay it or side-step it entirely instead of thanking them.

----------


## L

I did good in preparing for the next few days at work - not a big deal but I easily forget to prepare food

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

If I kept my hair in its current haircut and my facial hair was done developing and I could have it at stubble's length, I would look pretty darn good.

----------


## Ironman

I am FORTY and FABULOUS!

Thank you.

----------


## L

I live in the best organised chose

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I am FORTY and FABULOUS!
> 
> Thank you.



Preach!  ::

----------


## L

My crochet skills are getting better

----------

